# HD West Coast Feeds?



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

I was looking through TV listings (for west coast cities) and realized that besides the multiplexed premium stations, there are no HD feeds specifically for the west coast (as far as I can tell). I know that satellite wouldn't carry these feeds anyway, but I was surprised that they weren't available for west coast cable companies. That made me ponder a few questions:

1. Are there any west coast HD feeds that exist that I somehow missed?

2. Do you expect these feeds to eventually become available (offered to cable companies) or do you think HD uplink costs are too prohibitive and west coast feeds will become a thing of the past?

3. If west coast HD feeds were to become available, how soon would you guess that would happen?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

West coast feeds are largely a waste of bandwidth.

Most channels do not have a left coast feed because their content isn't time zone sensitive. Other channels replay the same loop three hours later effectively sending out a left coast version.


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> West coast feeds are largely a waste of bandwidth.
> 
> Most channels do not have a left coast feed because their content isn't time zone sensitive. Other channels replay the same loop three hours later effectively sending out a left coast version.


It seemed to me that almost every channel that didn't carry live content (news and sports channels) and wasn't some obscure digital tier channel has a west coast SD feed. Of course, this was for the local cable companies and not satellite companies. It doesn't waste bandwidth for west coast cable companies because that's the only feed they carry for that channel. I went to Zap2it and just looked up the local cable provider where you live (Comcast Salem) and almost every basic cable channel that isn't news or sports has the west coast feed (channel name ends in "P" for Pacific).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

harsh said:


> West coast feeds are largely a waste of bandwidth.
> 
> .


I have been saying the same thing for years. With DVR's, I personally see no reason to have a west coast feed. I would be much happier if DirecTV were dump west coast feeds in favor of new programming choices..


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

How does this fit as a BROADCAST HDTV QUESTION?


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

boba said:


> How does this fit as a BROADCAST HDTV QUESTION?


You're right...it doesn't really fit here very well. It doesn't fit under any specific provider nor does it fit in TV Show Talk since it's not about any specific show. I noted that this thread about MSG was moved by a mod to this forum even though it's not about OTA HD so I figured this is the closest forum there is for this question.


----------

